# noritz



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

I'm at a customers house, was here last night. Had to install service valves and flush heat exchanger. Code 16 was original issue. Tested at completion. This morning, same call, same customer, same problem. Thoughts?
I have already got good reading on gas / manifold and other than unit being a piece of garbage, have no clue what would cause this. I have had water running for 30 minutes while here and is not coding on me now (of course)
Tech support is a joke.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumb26 said:


> I'm at a customers house, was here last night. Had to install service valves and flush heat exchanger. Code 16 was original issue. Tested at completion. This morning, same call, same customer, same problem. Thoughts? I have already got good reading on gas / manifold and other than unit being a piece of garbage, have no clue what would cause this. I have had water running for 30 minutes while here and is not coding on me now (of course) Tech support is a joke.


I just read something that said the water temp got to hot and shut off error code 16. Unplug and wait 30 sec and plug back in. It said flush the coils out, check gas pressure and gas type.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I had a rinnia having issues before because of never flushing with vinegar. He also had the temp at 140 which the heater can do but it stresses it and it shows issues sooner. I'd check last time it was cleaned and then check the temperature setting


----------



## HP plumber (Sep 4, 2013)

When u flushed it did u leave the unit plugged in and gas off. If not maybe you flushed the bypass only.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

So what happened?
Imagine problem was solved by flushing again? Did you use a pump in bucket of vinegar to flush vinegar thru for 15+ minutes? Just curious how this was resolved.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Maybe he said screw it lol. 😉


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

vinpadalino said:


> Maybe he said screw it lol. 😉


Never that! No, actually, I went out for a third time (today) after descaling unit for a second time, (yesterday), and still coding on me. Sold the lady a Rinnai with a motion sensored circulating system and an extended labor/ maintenance warranty for 5 years!


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

*Tankless gas water heaters*

My supply house is really pushing these tankless heaters. I have installed two customer supplied models with no problems thus far. But in Eastern Carolina, we have very hard water.

My concerns are that there are no repair parts supplied by my supply house. Everyone sells thermostats and elements for standard tanks, so if theres a problem, our customers are up and running in no time at all. 

I really value the opinions of the regular contributers of this site....do yall think that tankless water heaters are a passing fad or are they here for the long term?

Thanks


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Universal supply said by 2015 you won't be able to by anything bigger then a 50 gallon water heater unless it's high efficiency. So I think there shoving them down our throats.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

There can be a couple causes.

The first most common is heavily lined up heat exchanger. What are you using to delime the heaters? How long do your run the solution through? This was asked already, do you have the unit powered up with the gas off?

If you are deliming the heater with a strong solution and running it long enough and have the unit powered up with the gas off, then it could be the second issue. The bypass servo may not be mixing the water temperature down to the set temp. This happens when debris get caught in the bypass valve.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

I use Flow-Aide to descale the tankless heaters. Yes, I had power on, gas off.
Installed the new unit today and will return next week to install on demand circulation system.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

I have never heard about flushing them with the power on and the gas off? They didn't even teach us this in the Rinnia service class. I imagine this would throw a code. Or is this for Noritz


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

ibeplumber said:


> I have never heard about flushing them with the power on and the gas off? They didn't even teach us this in the Rinnia service class. I imagine this would throw a code. Or is this for Norits


Just Noritz


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

ibeplumber said:


> I have never heard about flushing them with the power on and the gas off? They didn't even teach us this in the Rinnia service class. I imagine this would throw a code. Or is this for Norits


Rinnai power off while flushing.

Noritz power on, gas off and you should get a error code 11


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Don't toss out the old heater. Last one I replaced I took it apart and scrapped all the copper and and the steel. Got me $78 bucks.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> Don't toss out the old heater. Last one I replaced I took it apart and scrapped all the copper and and the steel. Got me $78 bucks.


It's in my pile


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Plumb26 said:


> It's in my pile


You can pull the heat exchanger and cut it in half to have a look at the insides. Also take apart the servo valves see if they came apart or had debris inside the valve. 

It never hurts to take the unit apart in attempts to learn what the issue was.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> You can pull the heat exchanger and cut it in half to have a look at the insides. Also take apart the servo valves see if they came apart or had debris inside the valve.
> 
> It never hurts to take the unit apart in attempts to learn what the issue was.


The service valves were only 2 says old. Had to install to flush it the first time. Common case of lazy installitice and never being serviced for 8 years. Starting them from scratch and will maintain it for the first 5.


----------

